# Join Vape King at Jam Jozi this weekend!



## Stroodlepuff (27/10/16)

Join us this weekend at Jam Jozi at Monte Casino! Lets celebrate South African music while donating to a good cause in the pink tent!

See you there vapers!

https://www.facebook.com/events/626169824231077/655216151326444/?notif_t=admin_plan_mall_activity&notif_id=1477407184933488

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Soutie (27/10/16)

That is awesome @Stroodlepuff, Great to see vaping will have a presence at such a large event 

Might have to swing by this weekend now

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

